# 6 or 8 ft aluminum screed



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a piece of alumium angle that I bought for a metal suppy house.
Just look up Steel in the yellow pages.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.bontool.com/product1.asp?P=B84-825


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I would like to find something local and not order online......
Maybe a piece of aluminum angle that I could find at HD...Don't know their max length though.......


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I was thinking.........for a 1 time use, could I use a piece of wood (making sure it is straight of course)?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

In my area anyway, the local concrete plant, one of our major aggregate suppliers, and my primary lumber yard all carry them. For a one time use for something like that though I think that I would be inclined to call around to some of the other HD's or contractor's rentals.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dexters right, youll have to go to a contractor tool rental center. where pros go to rent gear thats really expensive but will only use once and a while.. youll never find one at home depot


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

In my area I would go to Sunbelt. They rent a lot of construction equipment to professionals and DIYers too. I looked up the price online and it says $56 per day. This is for the motorized type that vibrates.

When I rent there I just pay with my credit card and I believe the card serves as a deposit in case you didn't return your rental on-time, damaged it, or you didn't refuel it. Their rates for fuel are pretty reasonable too; they do not gouge you too much.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, it's strange that this type of aluminum rule or straight edge for masonry can not be find at HO or Lowes...!!!


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

You can buy angle steel (maybe Al too?) at HD but it is over-priced.

I'm told that a welding supplier would be a good local source, but I have bought Al online from this company www.midweststeelsupply.com and it is cheap. I got 6.5ft lengths of 1.5" x 1.5" x 1/8" angle aluminum for $15 each and shipping on ~dozen of them was I think under $30. Only took a few days to arrive.

Just having a piece of metal is not as good as having the power tool. But if all you want is a big, thick straight-edge, you can certainly buy that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you cant find it at a big box becasue they dont cater to tools geared for specialty trades. you have to go to a wholesaler or a tool outlet that pros go to 

quite a few concrete finishers just use a straight 2x4 with some handles that are nothing more than old broom handles or 1x3`s screwed to it. for a bull float though its a specialty item


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you cant find it at a big box becasue they dont cater to tools geared for specialty trades. you have to go to a wholesaler or a tool outlet that pros go to 

quite a few concrete finishers just use a straight 2x4 with some handles that are nothing more than old broom handles or 1x3`s screwed to it. for a bull float though its a specialty item


----------

